# A basic low maintenance detailing process



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

I wondered if someone already had, or could post up a basic detailing guide, based on the following rough time spent:

*Once a week: about an hour

Once a month: A couple of hours

6 monthly: maintenance

Annual: maintenance*.

My thoughts are to get 90% of the results to the layman's eye while first starting out in the bewildering world of detailing + to save time.

As an idea here is what I do already:

*Once a week:*

Wash wheels and tyres using a wheel brush and seperate wheel only wash bucket. I use Chem Guys (CG) Maxi Suds II

Body work - wash using a lambswool mitt and 2 bucket technique, bodywork only buckets. Again I use CG Maxi Suds II

Dry the bodywork using Sonus der wonder drying towels

Tyres are blacked using Megs Endurance tyre gel
*
Once a month:*

I use Collinite 476, with applicator pads on, microfibre buffing cloths off

Interior vacuumed, and I currently use cheap baby wipes (!) for the plastic interior trim.

*Ideas I'm looking for:*

Things like once a month waxing the wheels to keep off brake dust - I hear Colly 476 is pretty good for this, so a dedicated rim wax isn't 100% needed

Periodic in depth cleaning of the wheels - from Bilberry wheel cleaner to metal polishing of the wheels - products like Autosol, to finally Iron X very rarely

Periodic in depth cleaning of the paintwork - clay bars and metal polish, but I know very little about these, how often to do and how to do it.

So, could someone construct a low maintenance guide based on the above framework, within a remit of being basic and quite quick please? Recommended products for each step and links to technique would be awesome too  But with a minimum use of products to save confusion and money, again being a beginner (so if Col 476 is good for rim waxing, use that etc)


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a pointer mate, 476 will last a lot longer than a month on your paintwork so there is no need to apply it monthly! You could however use a QD to top up the protection a little but you are looking at 6 months + from 476! Really is a great value for money product


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*First Welcome to the Forum...:wave:*

You have a very sound idea of the maintenance routine.

The longest time is doing the whole car first off, however you could do the wheels one weekend and work on sections of the car another.

Dont touch the wheels with Autosol unless they are rusted chrome.

You will find wax will have lost over 50% of its gloss in a month, its still protecting but the gloss has gone.

If your wanting more shine back them QD can help or another waxing that could be a spray wax.

A good Clean including a De-tar and clay Every 6 months is good.

Say doing the claying before the winter months and getting a good few protective coats on for winter when cleaning may not be possible so often.

Then again clay for the summer waxes etc.

If your not machining as that takes the longest but the extra gloss from Burnishing will keep the car shining longer and easier.

De-greasing the tyres side walls will help with the Longevity of a tyre dressing... APC is good also...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208673

Wheel Back Cleaning...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213286.


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi James and thank you for the welcome 

I've highlighted some of your points with questions I have!

*"You will find wax will have lost over 50% of its gloss in a month, its still protecting but the gloss has gone.

If your wanting more shine back them QD can help or another waxing that could be a spray wax."*

I didn't know the 476 lasted so long! I have never used quick detailer or spray wax, is this done monthly and if so, can you post a link to how and what are good products please?

*
"A good Clean including a De-tar and clay Every 6 months is good.

Say doing the claying before the winter months and getting a good few protective coats on for winter when cleaning may not be possible so often."*

I have never de-tarred or used a clay bar, could you post a link to a guide on both please?

So pre Winter after the de tar and clay, 2 or 3 coats of Colly 476 would be good, then 6 months later in Spring 2 or 3 coats of 476 ?

^ I've only ever put one coat on you see

*
"If your not machining as that takes the longest but the extra gloss from Burnishing will keep the car shining longer and easier."*

What is burnishing and how often should this be done and how please?

De-greasing the tyres side walls will help with the Longevity of a tyre dressing... APC is good also...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=208673

Surfex looks great, so use this on the tyres only once a week with each wash before dressing? Do you use Surfex on the wheels weekly too? Am I right that Surfex should not go on the paintwork?

*Wheel Back Cleaning...*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=213286.

Do you do wheel back cleaning and that procedure every 6 months, pre and post Winter?


----------

